# Backpack Hunting



## Goat (Jul 16, 2013)

Just wondering if there are any bear hunters who combine backpacking and hunting? Go in lite come out heavy.


----------



## River Rambler (Jul 16, 2013)

I do it for deer. But you'd need at least 2 to pack out a bear.


----------



## Canyon (Jul 16, 2013)

Im a backpack hunter as well.  Hard as heck and wonder why I do it but when you get back to the truck on the last haul of meat/fur, nothing is more rewarding.


----------



## Raylander (Jul 16, 2013)

Ill be tryin my hand @ it for the first time this season


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jul 16, 2013)

I'll be at it as well.   I want to get a new meat pack this season.  Thinking about a Badlands.


----------



## Goat (Jul 16, 2013)

I used to do a lot of backpacking in my 20s but now i am getting back into it. Boy the gear has changed in the last 15 years. Alot is still the same but better. My knees are loving me for taking this back up. I am guessing in early season warm wx once you take one its one its a non stop rush to get it cut up and pack it out or should i just wait for colder temps? I went with badlands also but i would like to go kifaru for next year.


----------



## Goat (Jul 16, 2013)

River Rambler said:


> I do it for deer. But you'd need at least 2 to pack out a bear.



2 would be nice but i always end up hunting solo 80% of the time so i am planning multiple trips or leap frog gear and meat.


----------



## Goat (Jul 16, 2013)

And i am out of bear meat. Looking fwd to cutting a steak out and cooking it at camp. Love the stuff more than deer.


----------



## Red jeep (Jul 16, 2013)

How does scent control play into this when your backpacking and sweating


----------



## Goat (Jul 16, 2013)

Planning on hunting the wind and paying attention to thermals in the morning and evening. Last bear i killed was after 5 days of camping and i know i had stink on me.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jul 18, 2013)

Goat said:


> I used to do a lot of backpacking in my 20s but now i am getting back into it. Boy the gear has changed in the last 15 years. Alot is still the same but better. My knees are loving me for taking this back up. I am guessing in early season warm wx once you take one its one its a non stop rush to get it cut up and pack it out or should i just wait for colder temps? I went with badlands also but i would like to go kifaru for next year.



Wheeewww man!  You're gonna pay a pretty price for a Kifaru!  A couple buddies of mine had Kifarus that they took to Afghanistan with us, and they paid something like 800-900 bucks.  Those were huge packs though.  I gotta admit, they sure are nice though!  All the custom fitting they do for you is top notch.  
And as for getting the bear out, I'd just start slicing and dicing as soon as you find it.  You  could wait for cooler temps, but prime time for easy bear locating is archery season.  I'd get after them and stay on them from the first day of the season on.


----------



## buckeroo (Jul 19, 2013)

Killer Kyle said:


> I'll be at it as well.   I want to get a new meat pack this season.  Thinking about a Badlands.



Be sure to check the Camo Fire page constantly. They have the Badlands packs on there all the time for nearly a hundred bucks off.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jul 19, 2013)

buckeroo said:


> Be sure to check the Camo Fire page constantly. They have the Badlands packs on there all the time for nearly a hundred bucks off.



Thanks buckeroo!  I have never even heard of this website.  That's great info and I appreciate that brother!


----------



## Goat (Jul 20, 2013)

CamoFire is where I got my Badlands 2200 and 4500.  Great deals on there. The Kifaru is a lot of clams so I am going with Badlands this year and hoping to get a Kifaru next year.


----------



## buckeroo (Jul 20, 2013)

Killer Kyle said:


> Thanks buckeroo!  I have never even heard of this website.  That's great info and I appreciate that brother!





Goat said:


> CamoFire is where I got my Badlands 2200 and 4500.  Great deals on there. The Kifaru is a lot of clams so I am going with Badlands this year and hoping to get a Kifaru next year.



Lookie, lookie.....Camo Fire has the Badlands 2200 for $159.99 this AM. I see this deal on there constantly.


----------



## T-N-T (Jul 26, 2013)

I just started looking for a bear last season.  Pack hunting being the method.      Bears hate humans as I understand it and I think this is a good way to kill one,  putting boots to ground that is.   I guess if you kill a small bear you could use any ol pack.


----------



## Big Ras (Aug 7, 2013)

Ive got a mystery ranch that I can highly recommend  Ive also used eberlstock and it was a great pack as well


----------



## Limbbaconeer (Aug 13, 2013)

A buddy and I head up to N. Ga and backpack in for about 5 days.  We call it our annual Bear Extravaganza.  We usually go in a minimum of 3 miles and hunt from there.  I have a Kifaru Pack and he has an older kelty.  They both work great.  I paid a ridiculous amount for mine.  I really like my Kifaru as it collapses down pretty small once we set up camp , and I use it for my day pack.  It is the KU ultralite line.  I checked their website and it looks like they stopped making it.  I can also load more meat on it than I could ever carry.  I read about folks packing out 70 to 100lbs of meat and I am impressed.  My comfortable limit is about 50 lbs.  I have pushed it to 60, but it is EXTREMELY difficult in the mountains.  I'd rather make multiple trips.

We always see bears, a rare deer, and pigs.  Usually we come home empty handed, but it is a blast.  Its hard work getting in there.  We usually bush wack in.  But it motivates me to keep in shape through out the year.

There is nothing like being in the mountains with a bow in your hand. I use a recurve because it is so much lighter than a compound. And besides, almost all my shots are 20 yds or less.  I am headed up there this weekend to see how the acorns are doing.  Good luck to everyone!


----------



## CornStalker (Aug 13, 2013)

Limb, your adventures sound much like mine. Me and a few buddies have been doing the same thing for the past 5 years. We call it "Bear Bash". Took a lot of sweat and determination, but we finally started to find the bears. Still haven't  put an arrow through one yet, but you're right, it's a fun adventure and is worth it every time. If nothing else, you get a beautiful camping experience and plenty of exercise!   I use a external frame Kelty, and it has worked great every year. 

Also, will be headed up there in two weeks to do a little scouting---will pass on a full report to yall when I get back. Happy huntin' boys!


----------



## Limbbaconeer (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm headed up Saturday.  I will post what I see.


----------

